# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  crash at the queen vic??

## xcutiekatiex

THE QUEEN VIC IS TO COME CRASHING DOWN! when a lorry flys out of control and hits into the fully packed queen vic . it will fall to the ground and some of the big names in EE will be left fighting for there lives. When they search for anyone who is alive and the find DENS BODY! they will pull it out and later when chrissy is pulled out of the wreak they ask her what he is doing there . she will say he must have come back or another twist could be she dies before giving evidence.

----------


## Bryan

i dont belive ya unless u supply a source

this has cum around before on here and been dismissed for numerous reasons:

1) Tony Jordon or John Yorke sed that they would never fully destroy the vic
2) den was burried under concrete so it would have to be a big lorry
3)it would be very unrelaistic

if u supply a source then i do apolgise, otherwise i stand by my words

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

Seen this before, but moving to rumor mill.

----------


## Behemoth

I really can't see this happening.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

sorry i found this on this website *EDIT: Removed* take alook yourself

----------


## Bryan

was it sourced on there?

bondboffin

----------


## xcutiekatiex

ur take alook

----------


## BlackKat

The source given on the website is 'insiders.' This rumour was brought up a while ago and I think it was pretty much agreed on that it's unlikely to be true.

----------


## Babe14

There are a lot of rumours flying about claiming that they are backed by inside info. There are 3 about the discovery of Den's body all on the same site all claiming inside info, people have connections with the script writers and one even claiming that it has or is being filmed. (re Crash) Tracy Ann is contracted for at least a year, Alfie until the end of October, therefore if filming has laready taken place it would have to be screened round about August. So I'm saying rumour.

----------


## Ian In Lincoln

Hi when dose all this happen
the queen vic crash
can anyone tell please thank you

----------


## BlackKat

> Hi when dose all this happen
> the queen vic crash
> can anyone tell please thank you



Right now we aren't entirely sure it _does_ happen, lol.

----------


## squarelady

> Hi when dose all this happen
> the queen vic crash
> can anyone tell please thank you


If it helps, if it happens at all (as BlackKat said) it won't be in the next two months!  :Smile:

----------


## Meh

Its a rumour and not many people can see it happening

----------


## squarelady

> Its a rumour and not many people can see it happening


I can see why! It'd be a shame if they had to destroy and rebuild the Vic again. Isn't it just plausable that if they wanted to discover Den's body they could just have another problem with the water pipes and have to dig up the cellar again. Either that or just accuse the body of being there and the police would have to check it out wouldn't they?

A crash seems an expensive and long winded way of discovering Den. Mores to the point there aren't any characters set to leave Albert Sqaure in the summer (Whose exits haven't already been explained). Only new arrivals!

----------


## Meh

Ah, but this is soapland, and I can see some script writer thinking of an explosion and a few characters dying to get the viewers in.Emmerdale tried it with the plane crash so who knows? I'm still viewing it as an extremely unlikely rumour though.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

hope it does happen but no one dies

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> .Emmerdale tried it with the plane crash .


 When was that? I honestly don't remember.........  :Ponder:

----------


## dddMac1

it could be true but who knows

----------


## Siobhan

> When was that? I honestly don't remember.........


Over 10 years ago.. It was really good and it got rid of a lot of cast member, made Chris crippled. It was slated for bad taste as it was very close to the Lougherbie disaster

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Over 10 years ago.. It was really good and it got rid of a lot of cast member, made Chris crippled. It was slated for bad taste as it was very close to the Lougherbie disaster


Oh right, no wonder i don't remember i was like 4!! So thats what made Chris Tate go into a wheelchair huh?? i never heard about that!!  :Cool:

----------


## di marco

> Hi when dose all this happen
> the queen vic crash
> can anyone tell please thank you


it might not actually happen, its just a rumour at the mo, nothing is certain yet, so im afraid i cant answer you, soz

----------


## .:Kitz:.

i hope it won't happen, if it does, as said before on this thread, EE will lose ratings. Not gain them!

----------


## di marco

> i hope it won't happen, if it does, as said before on this thread, EE will lose ratings. Not gain them!


i hope it dont happen as well, it seems a bit silly to me

----------


## .:Kitz:.

It really does seem silly, what'd be the point?!

----------


## di marco

> It really does seem silly, what'd be the point?!


from reading the rumour, the point seems to be to find dens body, but id prefer it if they found it some other way instead

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> from reading the rumour, the point seems to be to find dens body, but id prefer it if they found it some other way instead


Oh yeah, god i'm thick!! But they should find a better way of finding the body!! maybe something more tasteful.........  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

> Hi when dose all this happen
> the queen vic crash
> can anyone tell please thank you


We think it is just another rumour, there is nothing definite.

----------


## kckinsmcg

> THE QUEEN VIC IS TO COME CRASHING DOWN! when a lorry flys out of control and hits into the fully packed queen vic . it will fall to the ground and some of the big names in EE will be left fighting for there lives. When they search for anyone who is alive and the find DENS BODY! they will pull it out and later when chrissy is pulled out of the wreak they ask her what he is doing there . she will say he must have come back or another twist could be she dies before giving evidence.


I actually read this on the Digital Spy site myself, so take it with a grain of salt.  None of it makes much sense unless the entire buidling is demolished and even then, as long as the foundation is okay (which it would be if only a crash) they have no reason to dig up the floor.  In the extreme instance that the Vic is entirely brought to rubble, and was being rebuilt, you show me a contractor that would dig a whole new foundation.  Sorry luv, there ain't one.  I will bet there is a bit of truth to this, but not much more.  Perhpas someone overheard an idea on how to find Den and was kicking it around somewhere.  Remember just last week they said Little Mo was going to be on Desperate Housewives, quoted Shane Richie as the source and everything.  A few days later there was a complete denial by Kacie Ainsworth and they said she had not even auditioned for the part.  Again, go easy on the person whi posted this.  I fell for it too when I read it the first time, but after thinking about it and the many holes in the story, you can see it was fake.  Imagine if the writers had these things planted to see what the viewers reactions would be and if we would accept such things?  Stranger things have happened.  Here in America they develop reality shows from conversations picked up in bars, on campuses, on the bus, you name it.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*they have no reason to dig up the floor*
Exactly.. wierd thing to happen..

----------


## Babe14

There are 3 different rumours floating about as to how Den's body is found. So at the mo I don't believe any of them :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> There are 3 different rumours floating about as to how Den's body is found. So at the mo I don't believe any of them


what are the other 2, ive probably read them but cant remember

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> what are the other 2, ive probably read them but cant remember
> 
> bondboffin


one is that at sharon and dennis wedding, they go back to the vic and there are police there looking for evidence to show phil was set up and they find den! cant remember what the other one was

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> one is that at sharon and dennis wedding, they go back to the vic and there are police there looking for evidence to show phil was set up and they find den! cant remember what the other one was


no, me neither.......  :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

> one is that at sharon and dennis wedding, they go back to the vic and there are police there looking for evidence to show phil was set up and they find den! cant remember what the other one was


not saying i doubt u, hey we all get on in these forums

but i could hardly see them digging up the cellar floor to find evidence, a bit farfetched for me

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

id love it if chrissie digged it up in fear of gettiung caught and he wasnt there...

she runs out into albvert square and sees a cemented statue of him... lol

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> not saying i doubt u, hey we all get on in these forums
> 
> but i could hardly see them digging up the cellar floor to find evidence, a bit farfetched for me
> 
> bondboffin


i know, i dont believe it either, but thats what some people have been saying

----------


## Bryan

> i know, i dont believe it either, but thats what some people have been saying


fair enough, just shows how silly spoilers can be

never believe them till you see pictures in the paper

then they arent always true

(zoe lucker in footballers wives!   :Crying:  another year till i see my darlin zoe)

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> but i could hardly see them digging up the cellar floor to find evidence, a bit farfetched for me
> 
> bondboffin


It's in connection with the time D & D  set up Phil, the police are looking for the stolen cash.  I suppose the theory behind this is that the police notice the new patch of concrete.

This is part of the third rumour.




> _With no sign of Den Peggy calls the Police who descend on the Vic looking for Den. soon they are sending officers out to spain to try and locate him but when the search ends in vain the police become highly suspicious. 
> 
> They concur that Den has gone missing sending Chrisse and Sam into a terrible panic. now Kat has to carry the burden too, knowing that Den is buried under the Vic begins to take its toll and soon all the business of Alfie and Moe falls on the sideline. 
> The storyline also sees the return of Sharon and Dennis who hear of there fathers dissapearence and comeback also looking for answers. 
> 
> Tthe entire saga is about to blow up in spectacular fashion. Den may be dead on buried but he'll be back to haunt the residents in his most vicious guise when his corpse is finally uncovered._


(I didn't type it - just copied) :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

They notice the new patch of concrete and think what? That Den would have been stupid enough to waste all the money by burying it? - This hasn't been filmed yet (we can only assume) so it's not going to coincide with Sharon and Dennis's return. It could be months down the line.  :Searchme:

----------


## *Roxy*

i've heard this before but someone said it was going to be the ending off ee because everyone moves out of walford still i don't think that storyline will happen

----------


## di marco

> i've heard this before but someone said it was going to be the ending off ee because everyone moves out of walford still i don't think that storyline will happen


i think i can safely say that thats a fake rumour if ever i heard one!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> i think i can safely say that thats a fake rumour if ever i heard one!!!


 er....yeah.  :Rotfl:

----------


## the_watts_rule

sounds very unrealistic

----------


## Bryan

> sounds very unrealistic


totally agreed, hope it never ever happens!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Kim

I heard this but doubt that it will happen.

----------


## Bryan

i so know it wont now as dens body was meant to be found because of it and we know trhat he is found oin sharons wedding day when his hand sticks out

----------


## Jade

Shall i close this then?

----------


## Bryan

just wait and see, it is very unliekly but once den has been dug up close it

----------


## callummc

it sounds more realistic than some of the crap ee writers have been coming up with since that fantastic episode on christmas day

----------

